# Sorted** Wanted: braze on mount



## Kernow_T (4 Apr 2018)

The mount/plate rather than band on adapter

TIA


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2018)

Have a chat with Woodrup Cycles


----------



## midlife (4 Apr 2018)

Ceeway do them if all else fails.



http://www.framebuilding.com/Bosses.htm


----------



## Kernow_T (4 Apr 2018)

Many thanks.... Not in a mad rush but if no joy in the next 6 weeks I think I'll be going that way.

Cheers


midlife said:


> Ceeway do them if all else fails.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.framebuilding.com/Bosses.htm


----------



## midlife (4 Apr 2018)

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/319066/#comment14172542

I think I have the wrong end of the stick ? I thought you wanted a braze on one, sorry. I think Woodrup sorted Martin out with one for an aluminium frame he had.


----------



## Kernow_T (4 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/319066/#comment14172542
> 
> I think I have the wrong end of the stick ? I thought you wanted a braze on one, sorry. I think Woodrup sorted Martin out with one for an aluminium frame he had.


As in my pic at the top


----------



## midlife (4 Apr 2018)

Ah, the Ceeway one is braze on only. Your pic is cropped on my tablet


----------



## Kernow_T (4 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Are they not specific to the frame?


I believe so as it happens... Have a lead in another site, else may just end up with a band on adapter (£3) for simplicity and to save money


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/319066/#comment14172542
> 
> I think I have the wrong end of the stick ? I thought you wanted a braze on one, sorry. I think Woodrup sorted Martin out with one for an aluminium frame he had.


They did


----------



## I like Skol (21 Apr 2018)

Did you ever get sorted for this?

I have stripped down my GT carbon bike today for parts and this is now available if suitable, £5 posted.





Measures 20mm between bolt centres.


----------



## Kernow_T (22 Apr 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Did you ever get sorted for this?
> 
> I have stripped down my GT carbon bike today for parts and this is now available if suitable, £5 posted.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for messaging.

Replacement arrived yesterday though.

Cheers again and safe cycling


----------

